# Intel AMD



## speedyguy (Nov 3, 2004)

just i heard that we r gonna have a 64bit amd machine....is it better that latest intel's launch, and r we gonna have any 64bit intel machine....d most imp point is is there any soln to amd's heating problem


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 4, 2004)

AMD's heating problem is old news....infact the Intel prescotts had huge heat issues....so dont see what the problem is...and Intel's 64 bit processors arent out here yet I think...so dunno...


----------



## oldmonk (Nov 4, 2004)

what do you mean by heating problem???

Its a hot processor and it comes with a heatsink to keep it cool.
It rated operating tempurature is 90 C and the heatsink keeps it at max 60 c for indian weather.

All new processors run very hot. 

but dont worry you wont get burn't when you touch the cabinet and you wont get a burn't processor if your heatsink has been installed properly.

by the way you can make good use of processor heat evry morning as this article proves:
*www.phys.ncku.edu.tw/~htsu/humor/fry_egg.html


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes i just bought a intel prescott 3.0ghz and boy it does have some heating issues. they say the number of transistors they add in the more the heat per ghz because they are packing more transistors in.

Also, mentionet on the intel website there will be no 4.0ghz processor precisly for this reason that they cannot control the heating factor. Intel is going to find other ways like dual procesor technology etc to increase the speed of its next generation processors.

I have already installed two fans in and still it heats up (but withn limits) especially since im online quite a bit (8 hours or more) + gets worse with excessive fan sound when running graphics based applications because then the heat sink fan starts running at over 300rpm pheeew....

While your cabinet does not get hot but life of a processor does get reduced if it constantlly has high temp.

My suggestion is a well ventilated area where the cpu cabinet is kept and yes a good cooling option....


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 5, 2004)

yep 3ghz wud defnatly dry up.....im concerned coz i have an amd issue, though placed in a warmer place is giving some burning issues....as far as pentium is concerned, i guess p3 was more powerful than p4 as my history suggests....ran pentium3 almost witout fan nearly for 6 mnths...tuff 2 blieve but its true.....my frnds amd gave up with a valid fan in summer...ya but that was amd 600mhz n intel 550mhz...
   how abt this pentium extreme edition 3.2, wats d big deal with amd 64bit....


----------



## theraven (Nov 5, 2004)

> i guess p3 was more powerful than p4 as my history suggests


who are u kiddin dude ?
seriously ?
just cuz u can run a p3 without a fan makes it powerfull ?
in that case i think u can run the cheapest and the fastest computer on this planet ... according to ur specs ofcourse
id suggest u UPgrade to an 8086 processor then !!!
GOD

heating "issues" are gonna be there with every processor and are gonna increase as processing power increases
but the thing is counter measures are taken to overcome these problems
OVER THIS yeah some early editions of the intel prescotts and some older amd's did have A LOT of heating issues despite the stock cooling ... but those are fixed now 
the heating of the processors now is quite normal ... 
if u still wanna keep it cooler use third party tools .... ( water cooling , better heatsink fan combo .. etc )

amd do perform equal to or better than their compared intel processors ....

64 bit is just pushin it over the edge and future proofing the amd processors
intel 64 bit proccy's will be seen ard or after mid next year ... i think !!

for more information use following instuctions ... 
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v382/theraven123/search.gif
because coolin problems ... 64 bit processors et al ? they've been done to death on this forum
also plz refrain from postin "cr@p"
and read the forum rules before u make a post in the future ! it states very clearly to not create new topics unnecessarily


----------



## oldmonk (Nov 5, 2004)

> guess p3 was more powerful than p4 as my history suggests



Actually heating issues aside, the PIII is more powerful than the P4 but * at the same clock speed*

unfortunately the architechure of the p3 did not allow for very high speeds which was required to bring higher performance.  
When the P4 was first launched, very few people recommeded an upgrade to the slowest(at that time ) P4 because the performance difference was not much.

OF course heating(or cooling) has to do with more power used with more transistors on the chip, using much more electricity at lower vcores, and of course all the new processors have major wattage coming out.  Just take a look at how many _millions_ of more transistors thqt new chips have!!!

Best regards.


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 5, 2004)

i think digit gave an article for this one 
amd 64 is the second best......... read it 

..:: Peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Rajesh_K (Nov 6, 2004)

AMD64's don't really have heating issues anymore stock HSF will cool cpu 35idle/55work(in celcius).  But for Indian climate without Air Conditioning, your probably better off with water cooling.

Intel's been plauged with heating issues ever since there presscott core.  Hopefully they'll dump the P4 and focus on taking Pentium M to the next level.  It's their only hope.

Plus AMD and IBM have partnered to come up with techniques to keep their chips cooler.


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 7, 2004)

k dude....raven u must get pts. 1st b4 responding....did i (n how can i) ever mean p3 is more powerful than p4....even the fools these days wont n we know it....i said in terms of heating in a normal use...ofcourse coz of of diff. in bus speed but it is....u check out urself, take an example of old p3, an old amd, new p4 and amd watever bla bla....check those out wihout cooling measures, amd old bursts out immediately, then goes amd new and p4 etc. p3 lasts for longer....BUT i always meant this in terms of normal use....well i guess lets stop this issue here coz the moral-
GO FOR ANY OF THESE, BOTH WONT MAKE U REGRET


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 7, 2004)

Whats a point in buying 64 bit processor when day in and day out you are going to run those applications under 32 bit emulation....whats the hurry ....it isn't  that even 64 bit windows xp is good and stable with all the necessary drivers.... i bet wait for 4 months or so and there will be a lot more and better softwares for 64 bit along with some nice processors and the cost ..
  More value and sence into that decision...hmm unless you don't really bother and decide to upgrade after 4 months anyway....


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 7, 2004)

gud point freshy.....wait till u get ur choice of quality n price...ya but d fact is that u mite keep on waiting as said..."day in day out"....though we shud b having some latest launch.....like intel fans can wait for a 64bit intel machine as i heard they r working on it or is it out (pentium4 extreme edition, im not sure its 64)...and amd fans for any other  progress..still my advice wud b if ur going for a buy, DONT wait for any bla bla coz 
technology is advancing everyday...so wait is never over.


----------

